# Interesting small crosscut hand saw



## Mad Professor (May 21, 2022)

I just got this today at an old New England barn sale. Will update with pictures tomorrow after I clean it up, dusty and dirty but not rusty.....not sure if markings on blade?

It's an old one man hand saw, with a tooth pattern I've never seen on a saw that looks like a carpenter saw.

I have a selection of fine old Disstion carpentry saws, both crosscut and ripping, they just have cutter teeth. This saw has cutter teeth and also raker teeth similar to, small bow saws, and what the larger two man logger saws have. Anybody seen one of these?

Plan is to clean up/restore (I have files, point sets...) then use this at home for the kindling wood saw for those odd peices too long for the woodstoves. 

I'm curious to how it cuts vs my small bow saws? I have big two man logger saws, both felling and bucking, it's surprising how fast they can cut with two experienced users and a well tuned saw......


----------



## camel2019 (May 21, 2022)

I just bought a 56 or so inch 1 man saw about a month ago haven’t gotten to it yet but will need to make a handle mount and probably new handle. I believe your saw has what’s called a plain tooth pattern.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 21, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> I just bought a 56 or so inch 1 man saw about a month ago haven’t gotten to it yet but will need to make a handle mount and probably new handle. I believe your saw has what’s called a plain tooth pattern.


This like Yours? Have a bunch and just two man ones. I've got another I restored will try to get a picture, it's at other place .

Used them for bucking and felling ("skinny blades"). Bucking we did a 4 man rotation, 2 cutting, 1 prying with a big spar/branch to keep saw from pinching, 1 guy got a rest......rest guy went to prying next....





I thought "plain tooth" was like carpenter saws?


----------



## camel2019 (May 22, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> This like Yours? Have a bunch and just two man ones. I've got another I restored will try to get a picture, it's at other place .
> 
> Used them for bucking and felling ("skinny blades"). Bucking we did a 4 man rotation, 2 cutting, 1 prying with a big spar/branch to keep saw from pinching, 1 guy got a rest......rest guy went to prying next....
> 
> ...


Looks kind of like mine except theirs not enough holes for that style handle and it has a lance tooth pattern. It’s my back up if they ever ban the use of chainsaws.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 22, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Looks kind of like mine except theirs not enough holes for that style handle and it has a lance tooth pattern. It’s my back up if they ever ban the use of chainsaws.



I've got a few like that and a strictly two man felling saw .

Here's the saw, still dirty. Handle is nice shape with brass hardware, two cutters between each raker


----------



## camel2019 (May 22, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> I've got a few like that and a strictly two man felling saw .
> 
> Here's the saw, still dirty. Handle is nice shape with brass hardware, two cutters between each raker
> 
> View attachment 990016


There was one just like that for sale locally recently in really good shape. I still have to collect the tools for crosscuts but I will get there eventually


----------



## camel2019 (May 22, 2022)

That’s a champion tooth pattern on that saw.


----------



## ray benson (May 22, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> I've got a few like that and a strictly two man felling saw .
> 
> Here's the saw, still dirty. Handle is nice shape with brass hardware, two cutters between each raker
> 
> View attachment 990016


I bought one years ago at a garage sale that looks about the same. 24" blade E.C. Atkins no.40 tuttle tooth pruner.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 22, 2022)

I'm glad you started this thread! I found some old saws in the barn. Can you guys tell me what they are, what they're used for, and if they can be, or need restoring?
Thanks!


----------



## camel2019 (May 23, 2022)

I’m glad this got started as well. I’d really like to gather the tools to do everything with crosscut and hand saws from straightening to sharpening. From what I see straightening is a lot like what I did in auto body tensioning doesn’t look too hard either.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 23, 2022)

ray benson said:


> I bought one years ago at a garage sale that looks about the same. 24" blade E.C. Atkins no.40 tuttle tooth pruner.View attachment 990148


That looks close to identical to mine, except no hole on the end for hanging on a nail.

I cleaned up blade but have not found any markings yet, just hit with scotchbrite so far. The bottom of the handle appears to have a dowel inserted from the factory, I assume to keep the handle from splitting when force is applied pushing the handle. 

Is that there on yours too? Does your blade have any markings?


----------



## Mad Professor (May 23, 2022)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I'm glad you started this thread! I found some old saws in the barn. Can you guys tell me what they are, what they're used for, and if they can be, or need restoring?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 990151
> View attachment 990152
> ...


The top two are carpentry saws. The fine tooth one is a crosscut. The coarse one may be a ripcut. You can tell cross vs ripcut teeth by how they are filed/sharpened. Ripcuts are usually coarser /less tpi, and sharpened towards the saw tip from the top of the cutter, crosscuts are sharpened at an angle from the cutter edges. Hard to tell from pictures. They were good quality saws as have/had nice handles and brass inserts. You may be able to make out a name on the inserts. Old Distons are one of the best. You can clean those up and have them sharpened, but the handle on the coarse toothed is shot. I found a box full of new handles at a barn sale.

The two man is a felling saw. Felling saws had narrower flexible blades vs crosscut saws with wider blades widest at the middle. It needs a good cleanup and sharpening too.

I start with steel wool and diesel/kero to get surface rust off. Look for markings before you get too aggressive with cleanup. You can continue with wet/dry paper and a flat wooden block, again using kero. 

I have some old semi-restored Distons that I'll try to post pictures of.

Some good references on hand logger saws below


----------



## camel2019 (May 23, 2022)

My old girl needs some love lots of rust and a few broken/ missing teeth and or rakers. I figured out I have a few old junk circular saw blades that are about the right thickness that will replace what’s broken.


----------



## ray benson (May 23, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> That looks close to identical to mine, except no hole on the end for hanging on a nail.
> 
> I cleaned up blade but have not found any markings yet, just hit with scotchbrite so far. The bottom of the handle appears to have a dowel inserted from the factory, I assume to keep the handle from splitting when force is applied pushing the handle.
> 
> Is that there on yours too? Does your blade have any markings?


Very faint markings - I need bright lighting and a magnifying glass to read it. The hole at the end I drilled to hang the saws on a pegboard rod. With the teeth down, the logo is on the left side. Afraid to clean it any more and lose the logo. It does have the dowel in the bottom of the handle.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 24, 2022)

ray benson said:


> Very faint markings - I need bright lighting and a magnifying glass to read it. The hole at the end I drilled to hang the saws on a pegboard rod. With the teeth down, the logo is on the left side. Afraid to clean it any more and lose the logo. It does have the dowel in the bottom of the handle.


Thanks Ray,

I'm very gentile on cleaning old tools at first so as not to loose markings and/or do damage. I'll hit left side with scotchbrite again and see if anything becomes visible.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 24, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> My old girl needs some love lots of rust and a few broken/ missing teeth and or rakers. I figured out I have a few old junk circular saw blades that are about the right thickness that will replace what’s broken.


Speaking of circular saws, I just got this with the belt drive that bolts up to my 1940 Ford N tractor PTO.

It connects to the 3PTH and is portable. Looking for a blade , 30"



I have a bunch more original Dearborn attachments for the N: 2-bottom plow, springer harrow, scoop bucket, sickle bar.


----------



## camel2019 (May 24, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> Speaking of circular saws, I just got this with the belt drive that bolts up to my 1940 Ford N tractor PTO.
> 
> It connects to the 3PTH and is portable. Looking for a blade , 30"View attachment 990455
> View attachment 990457
> ...


Those old saws used to be dime a dozen around here can’t hardly find them anymore.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 24, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Those old saws used to be done a dozen around here can’t hardly find them anymore.


It was free, and arbor/belt drive are in perfect condition. Needs a new wood board for the carriage feeder, blade and belt.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 24, 2022)

ray benson said:


> Very faint markings - I need bright lighting and a magnifying glass to read it. The hole at the end I drilled to hang the saws on a pegboard rod. With the teeth down, the logo is on the left side. Afraid to clean it any more and lose the logo. It does have the dowel in the bottom of the handle.


Net search found it.

Looks like useful for my orchard work or trimming kindling, mine will never be a collectors item/wall piece.

I'll clean it up, sharpen and refinish handle.


----------



## camel2019 (May 24, 2022)

Wish I didn’t pass on that one that was here would have been great for limbing and bucking branches.


----------



## camel2019 (May 24, 2022)

My saw blade that I have here seemed a bit odd so I looked at it again and looked it up it’s actually off a manual drag saw by the folding saw machine company. Still should work as a one man just need to make a handle for it


----------

